# Work Life Balance...



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

When I got employment here I was promised that I would have two days off a week. Mine is not a full expat package, it is a local job but paid on higher rates if you know what I mean.

I now find myself working many more hours that I had planned, Marenostrum works x 10 whilst egyptian colleagues work x 0.5. Basically at the moment I get a day off rather than the two.

I am even having to take work home in order to finish it. Now I am not obliged to finish it but the way I am used to working I like to finish stuff on time.

Do others here find they have to put in more hours than they first thought? 

I like projects I work on to run smoothly but this is to my detriment at the moment.

I think if things carry on this way I'll sack this job as it is only an income booster rather than my main crust earner.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

My Egyptian friend takes his work him, he works in a professional capacity in these times its a case of employers wanting more for less.

My staff used to always complain about over time, I had a guy in the UK who was defined as vertically challenged, in Egyptian terms a dwarf. He used to always tell me he was not happy I just put it down to him being dopey, sleepy or grumpy :eyebrows:


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I find this easy to believe, I've seen so many programmes about people moving abroad to start over in the hope of better living conditions, better weather and less hours working. 9 times out of 10 they end up working many more hours than they would be back home.
Is this due to over expectations of working abroad or because of different work ethics? Hard to be sure but I hope you manage to sort things and don't end up over worked and under paid, like so many.


----------

